# Slip Sticks to measure from here to there



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> To measure from here to there, especially doing inside measurements, these slip sticks are handy and accurate when used to set your saw stops. Leave the tape measure for those other non critical jobs.
> 
> If there will be several measurements within the range of your chosen sticks, put 3/4 masking tape on the stick surfaces and mark across the sticks with a pencil. Number each different measurement so it can be referred to and accurately changed at the saw.


I thought you were talking about a slide rule, we use to call them slip sticks. LOL


----------

